# Programmierer IRC Gruppenchat



## Crysis nerd (23. Januar 2012)

So er ist jetzt online, unser Channel zum Diskutieren! 
Den Namen habe ich einfach mal festgelegt, wir können ja nachher immer noch umziehen 

Server:     *irc.rizon.net*
Channel:   *#ProgAndWeb*

Kommt mal vorbei gucken und dann können wir ja noch ein bischen überlegen, welche Bots, welche Mods etc etc...




*Kleines IRC/Rizon Tutorial:*

*1.* Joinen per Webchat


Spoiler



Das Joinen und mitdiskutieren per Webchat ist das einfachste für die, die nurmal schnell vorbeischauen wollen. Hier klickt einfach auf   Rizon Chat Network   und gebt dort euren gewünschten Usernamen ein, sowieso den Channel. Ich habe allerdings des öfteren Probleme mit dem Webchat gehabt, was aber nicht heißen muss, dass es bei euch nicht wunderbar klappt.



*2.* Joinen per Client


Spoiler



Es gibt eine Menge unterschiedlicher Clienten zum Benutzen von IRC. Viele, die nur IRC können, und viele, die als Universal Client dienen.
Nur IRC-Clienten:


mIRC
ChatZilla (Firefox Addon)
Universale IRC-Clienten:


Miranda Fusion basiert auf Miranda IM ( IRC, ICQ, Facebook, MSN, etc. Nutze auch ich, kann ihn aber nicht komplett empfehlen)
Pidgin (IRC, ICQ, MSN, etc)
Trillian (IRC, ICQ, etc etc)
Davon nehmt einfach einen, installiert ihn und richtet IRC mit den oben genannten Daten ein. Eventuell müsst ihr UTF8 Unterstützung aktivieren, damit ihr Umlaute richtig angezeigt bekommt.



*3.* Grundlagen der IRC Befehlen


Spoiler



Es gibt ein paar IRC Befehle, die man kennen sollte. Hier die wichtigsten:

/join $channel  - betritt den angegeben $channel
/nick $name  - ändert den eigenen Nicknamen in $name
/quit  - Verlässt den Channel
Weitere Befehle gibt es hier: IRC Internet Relay Chat ,IRC-FAQ, Webchat, mIRC scripting, ircops



*4.* Bei Rizon.net einen Nicknamen registrieren


Spoiler



Man kann zwar ohne Probleme den Channel betreten, ohne seinen Namen zu registrieren, aber falls man öfters im IRC ist, sollte man seinen Nicknamen mit Passwort absichern.
In 4 Schritten könnt ihr euch registrieren (Beschreibung von rizon.net) :


Type: /nick a nickname you would like
Type: /msg NickServ register a password valid@email.address
Check your email for a message from service@rizon.net
Type: /msg NickServ confirm code from email
Um euch dann anzumelden, müsst ihr:
/nick Name
/msg NickServ IDENTIFY passwort
eintippen. Bei vielen Clients kann man das automatisieren, damit er sich bei jedem Online-Gehen sofort anmeldet. Oft muss das Passwort einfach unter "Ident" eingetragen werden.





mfg
Lukas

Originaler Beitrag:


Spoiler



Ich habe mir nurmal so, zwecks Langeweile, gedacht, wie es wäre, wenn dieses Forum irgend einen IRC Gruppenchat hätte. Weil da könnte man sich seine Zeit vertreiben und über technischen Kram reden 
Direkten Support erhalten, falls man Fragen hat oder sich einfach nur in spannende Gespräche verwickeln.

War nur ne spontane Idee, wenn ihr die nicht mögt, dann lacht mich aus und ich werd mich in die Ecke setzen :'-(

Wäre nur noch abzuklären:
1. Wären genug Leute da für nen Chat (also ich bin wohl so den meisten Tag dann on)
2. Habt ihr da überhaupt Bock drauf, oder reicht euch das Forum als Diskussionsbasis?
3. Kuchen?
4. Gibt es schon einen ähnlichen Chat?
5. Noch mehr Kuchen 

Ich warte auf Antworten ^__^

mfg
Lukas

PS: Nein ich habe keine Drogen genommen, warum fragen das alle -.-


----------



## AMD (24. Januar 2012)

wtf, hast du Drogen genommen? 
Scherz... 

Ich beantworte einfach mal Frage 1 && 2:
Finde die Idee gut und würde dort auch online sein!


----------



## m-o-m-o (24. Januar 2012)

Ich schließe mich AMD an aber du sollst uns nicht mit Kuchen anlügen


----------



## Crysis nerd (24. Januar 2012)

Okai, also man kann ja inzwischen auf jedem Server kostenlos nen Channel aufmachen, deswegen wäre ich dafür, nix kompliziertes selber zu machen. 
Jetzt gehts nurnoch um den Channel namen:
1. PCGH-Programmer
2. PuW-PCGH     (programmierung und webdesign)
3. Prog-PCGH
4. was anderes 

Dann kann ich ja ma gucken wie man am bestne nen Channel da dauerhaft eröffnet. Wenn jemand da schon gute Erfahrungen hat, kann auch er das machen, is mir nich wichtig Admin zu sein 

Und wieso anlügen? Ich hatte heute Kuchen :
Also ich wäre jedenfalls auch die meiste Zeit dabei, daher hoffe ich, dass der Chat schnell an Popularität gewinnen wird 

mfg
Lukas


----------



## Jimini (25. Januar 2012)

Das Problem dabei ist, dass sobald ihr "PCGH" oder irgendwas anderes offiziell anmutendes als Namen verwendet, es sehr sinnvoll wäre, wenn ihr jemanden von der Redaktion über euer Vorhaben informiert. Falls ihr Interesse an einem Eggdrop-IRC-Bot haben solltet, würde ich euch einen zur Verfügung stellen (auf Wunsch mit Quiz und Uno).
Ich wäre jedenfalls auch interessiert und sicherlich auch regelmäßig dort anzutreffen - ich habe ohnehin fast immer einen IRC-Client laufen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Crysis nerd (25. Januar 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist, dass sobald ihr "PCGH" oder irgendwas anderes offiziell anmutendes als Namen verwendet, es sehr sinnvoll wäre, wenn ihr jemanden von der Redaktion über euer Vorhaben informiert. Falls ihr Interesse an einem Eggdrop-IRC-Bot haben solltet, würde ich euch einen zur Verfügung stellen (auf Wunsch mit Quiz und Uno).
> Ich wäre jedenfalls auch interessiert und sicherlich auch regelmäßig dort anzutreffen - ich habe ohnehin fast immer einen IRC-Client laufen.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Super, dass du auch dabei bist, und du hast schon recht: PCGH sollte man wirklich abklären, das könnte sonst zu dicken Problemen führen. Aber ich hatte sowieso gedacht, dass wir den Thread eventuell anpinnen/sticky machen /ihr wisst schon. Nur ist die Frage: Wir hoch müssen wir gehen, um das mit dem Namen abzuklären? Kann das ein Foren-MOD entscheiden?

Oder wir nehmen einfach einen anderen Namen, wie *HardwareProgger* was nur dummerweise so aussieht, als würden wir alle in ASM und nur Robotor programmieren 
ALso ich bin recht schlecht im Ausdenken von Namen, wie ihr sicher schon gemerkt habt. Sonst schlagt ihr was vor.

Also: Neuer unoffizieller Name oder fragen, und wenn ja wen?

Ich hab mal so geguckt und würde einen Channel auf rizon.net registrieren. Ich denke damit hat nicht wirklich jemand Probleme, oder 

mfg
Lukas


----------



## Milchbubi (25. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute,
also dass finde ich doch mal ne sau gute Idee,
allerdings hat so ein IRC Channel auch Nachteile, denn ich z.B. bin nicht grade sehr aktiv im Forum oder so, aber ich lese trotzdem immer gerne mit.
Ich denke da bin ich auch nicht der Einzige und deshalb ist es schon doof, wenn dann alle ihre Probleme im IRC stellen, und andere die vll. das selbe Problem haben, können das nicht nachlesen oder so und müssen dann wieder Fragen, wodurch man im schlimmsten Fall 1000 mal das selbe Problem erklären muss.

Grüße Milchbubi

p.s. Achja  wenn ihr so ein richtigen PCGH IRC Channel haben wollt, dann schreibt doch mal in dem Ideenthread eure Idee oder schreibt einem PCGHverantwortlichen doch einen Brief( vll Thilo?)


----------



## Crysis nerd (25. Januar 2012)

Milchbubi schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> also dass finde ich doch mal ne sau gute Idee,
> allerdings hat so ein IRC Channel auch Nachteile, denn ich z.B. bin nicht grade sehr aktiv im Forum oder so, aber ich lese trotzdem immer gerne mit.
> Ich denke da bin ich auch nicht der Einzige und deshalb ist es schon doof, wenn dann alle ihre Probleme im IRC stellen, und andere die vll. das selbe Problem haben, können das nicht nachlesen oder so und müssen dann wieder Fragen, wodurch man im schlimmsten Fall 1000 mal das selbe Problem erklären muss.
> ...



Ich denke, dass auch große und wichtige Probleme und Erklärungen hier gepostet werden. Klar das Forum soll nämlich immer noch Sammelstelle sein, und nicht nurnoch ein Friedhof  
Aber ich denke auch nicht, dass alles im IRC passieren wird, weil man hier im Forum Code viel besser posten kann, zb. (Nagut es gibt Seiten wie pastebin oder so, aber trotzdem).
Wir werden wohl jeden einfach bitten, dass er sein Problem und seine Lösung ins Forum postet. Nur halt für so kurze Fragen und zum Erklären is ein Chat besser.

Und das mit dem offiziell... ich weiß nicht. Klar würde ich das gerne so machen, dass wir uns PCGH chat nennen dürfen und dass die Admins darüber Bescheid wissen, aber ich wollte jetzt nicht das total offiziell PCGH machen. Ich denke wir können selber einen Channel aufmachen, ein Log-Bot vllt laufen lassen, etc. Also ich bin eher für selber organisieren. Und Ihr?
Aber die PN könnten wir echt jemandem schicken. Ich kenn hier die Admins nicht so gut, daher müsstet ihr mir mal einen nennen...

mfg
Lukas


----------



## Jimini (25. Januar 2012)

Ich kann mich in den nächsten Tagen mal darum kümmern, inwieweit sowas abgesegnet ist. Ich gehe aber fest davon aus, dass wir das selber organisieren müssen, ohne die Redaktion oder den Verlag als "Schirmherr". Grund dafür ist, dass, würde so ein Chat offiziell sein (und sei es auch nur der Name), man a) für Moderatoren, b) für Regeln und c) für Infrastruktur sorgen müsste. Das ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Aufwand. Ich schlage daher vor, dass ich auf jeden Fall jemanden von der Redaktion oder der Administration von dem Vorhaben in Kenntnis setze.
Wenn das alles in Ordnung geht, dann stelle ich gerne einen Bot zur Verfügung - der würde dann auch loggen, Aktivitätslisten führen und solche Spielereien.
Leider läuft auf meinem Server daheim schon ein IRCD, daher kann ich den nicht zur Verfügung stellen. Ich hätte aber als Ausweichmöglichkeit noch meinen Router.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Crysis nerd (25. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe auch einen Server zu Verfügung, auf dem ein Bot laufen könnte und wo man den Log dann über http abfragen könnte. Und ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, dass sich hier noch mehr Server finden lassen in der Community, um solche Aufgaben zu erfüllen^^
Und das mit der Organisation wäre gut, wenn du dich da schnell drum kümmerst, damit er möglichst schnell an den Start gehen kann. Und ja, dass sich der Verlag o.ä. darum kümmert, war auch garnicht mein Ziel. Lieber unter uns das klar machen, kriegt man schon hin.
Da zum Namen noch keine weiteren Vorschläge gefallen sind, werde ich einfach einen von meinen nehmen (sobald die Benutzung von pcgh abgesegnet is, wie gesagt). Ist ja auch nicht so dramatisch, welchen Namen...

Okay, Jimini fragt nach, ob dir den Kürzel PCGH im Namen verwenden können und ich kümmer mich um technischen Krams.

Auf ein schnelles Gelingen (weil ich ungeduldig bin ) und bis denn
Lukas


----------



## Falk (25. Januar 2012)

Also: wie ihr schon richtig erkannt habt, wollen wir eher ungern selbst einen IRC-Channel betreuen. Technisch wäre es kein Problem, aber die angesprochenen Punkte (irgendjemand müsste sich darum kümmern etc.) sind derzeit nicht drin. Wenn sich jedoch jemand findet, der einen IRC-Chat betreiben möchte, können wir ihn nicht davon abhalten. Wegen der Verwendung des Namens frag ich noch mal bei der Redaktion an, das ist nicht meine Baustelle


----------



## Robonator (25. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Also: wie ihr schon richtig erkannt habt, wollen wir eher ungern selbst einen IRC-Channel betreuen. Technisch wäre es kein Problem, aber die angesprochenen Punkte (irgendjemand müsste sich darum kümmern etc.) sind derzeit nicht drin. Wenn sich jedoch jemand findet, der einen IRC-Chat betreiben möchte, können wir ihn nicht davon abhalten. Wegen der Verwendung des Namens frag ich noch mal bei der Redaktion an, das ist nicht meine Baustelle


 
Naja es könnten ja freiwillige vertrauenswürdige User den Moderator spielen. Irgendjemand müsste halt der Besitzer des Channels werden, aber ich denke da wird sich schon jemand finden.


----------



## Crysis nerd (25. Januar 2012)

Oke, wie auch schon meine Meinung dazu war: Ich wollte das privat machen. Beim Namen hab ich mir auch nichts gedacht, ich hatte wirklich geplant, dass es ein Community Projekt wird. 
Und was den Namen angeht: Bevor wir da den Chefredaktuer und sonst wen fragen, nehmen wir einfach einen Namen ohne PCGH.. Ich meine Mensch, is doch auch nich schlimm.
Soll jez nicht heißen, dass ich nich gerne den Namen tragen würde oder so, nur ich finde es reichlich egal ^__^

Wenn keiner was dagegen (also einen Namen ohne PCGH) hat, werd ich den Channel dann einfach eröffnen.

EDIT: 


> Naja es könnten ja freiwillige vertrauenswürdige User den Moderator  spielen. Irgendjemand müsste halt der Besitzer des Channels werden, aber  ich denke da wird sich schon jemand finden.


Also wenn ich den erstelle wäre ich ja Admin, aber ich denke hier die meisten sind vertrauenswürdig und verlässlig. Sprich: Geben wir den Leuten, die öfters hier sind einfach MOD Rechte und da wird schon nix passieren. 
Und ich meine, wir müssen wir doch nicht dringend was offiziell supportetes haben. Finde ich.
Und es geht ja wohl nicht darum jeden, der ein "böses Wort" sagt, zu bannen...

mfg
Lukas

PS: ich spiel gerade sowieso noch ein bischen mit IRC kram rum


----------



## Milchbubi (25. Januar 2012)

Wie genau funktioniert das eigentlich mit dem IRC?


----------



## Crysis nerd (25. Januar 2012)

Ich werd ein kleine Tutorial schreiben, damit jeder den Channel betreten kann 
Kannste über Webchat rein oder einen Client installieren halt.

Oder was meinst du? Der Technische Hintergrund?

Morgen Nachmittag registriere ich dann den Channel 

mfg
Lukas


----------



## darkbound (26. Januar 2012)

Und welcher Server?

Am besten quakenet


----------



## Jimini (26. Januar 2012)

darkbound schrieb:


> Und welcher Server?
> Am besten quakenet





Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Ich hab mal so geguckt und würde einen Channel auf rizon.net registrieren. Ich denke damit hat nicht wirklich jemand Probleme, oder



 Bitte _nicht_ auf Qnet 

MfG Jimini


----------



## m-o-m-o (26. Januar 2012)

Was ist an Quakenet falsch? Ich kenns nur von GBO


----------



## Crysis nerd (26. Januar 2012)

So Leute, guckt mal in den neusten Beitrag, dort stehen Zugangsdaten 

Kommt rein und freut euch ^__^

mfg
Lukas


----------



## Crysis nerd (26. Januar 2012)

Update (sry für Doppelpost)
Jimini kümmert sich ein bischen um den Bot. Zurzeit läuft er auch, nur wir sind uns gerade nicht sicher, was er schon kann 

Außerdem brauchen wir ein paar Moderatoren oder so, die den Chat da betreuen. Die Moderatoren müssten nur ein bischen Ahnung von IRC haben und auch des öfteren on sein.
Bewerbungen hier im Thread 

mfg


----------



## fadade (26. Januar 2012)

Hi,
würde mich dort auch öfter mal blicken lassen!
vielleicht wäre es ja ganz sinnvol zwecks "Werbung" mal jemanden anzuschreiben, ob der Thread nicht mal auf die Main verlinkt werden kann 
Das dann wohl aber erst, wenn der Chat einigermaßen stabil läuft und der Bot auch oder so ^^


----------



## fadade (2. Februar 2012)

hmmmm..... darf ich hier einmal zwecks Werbezwecken pushen?


----------



## Crysis nerd (2. Februar 2012)

Klar =D 
Was viele nicht verstehen, dass sie wegen kleinerer Fragen immer gerne in den Channel kommen können und schnell Hilfe bekommen 

Und achja AMD: Du warst, habe ich gesehen, mehrmals drin aber hast nie eine Antwort bekommen  
Dummerweise war ich immer kurz zu diesen Zeiten weg, also probiers einfach nochmal 

mfg


----------

